# Florida Boys Only Lease 1000ac. Upson Co.



## iz23 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have 1000ac. in Upson Co. looking for 2 more members for a total of 8 members. We are a group of guys from south florida that have had this club for 14 years and only lease to florida resident. This allows equal and fair hunting and you don't have to worry about a  local resident hunting all the time when your 6 hours away.  Don't take me the wrong way Georgia resident I love your state and would move there in a heart beat but I am married if you know what I mean.
The dues are $850 per person and that includes your family and kids in school. I will include some pics of bucks from a couple of years ago. 239-908-7696

Hey guys thanks to all who have contacted me about our property. I have updated my cell due to a new phone. This past season was a really good one with some nice bucks being taken and one 11pt that will score in the high 150.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 1, 2012)

I love it, it's their lease, they can do whatever they want with it.


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 1, 2012)

Lot of corn in those pics.


----------



## Marvic (Aug 1, 2012)

*Question on lease*

Hi I am interested in getting more info on the lease. 
1) are there any food plots and feeders. 
2) is there a place to camp or stay on property and is there any electrical or water hook up. 

Please give me any information you have on property  I am definitely interested. 

Thanks
Ernest


----------



## iz23 (Aug 2, 2012)

you can call me.


----------



## mattb78 (Aug 2, 2012)

Just a friendly reminder regarding the rules of this forum:

"DO NOT use this forum to bash any other member, land owner, or club being advertised. Also if you don't like the rules, price, etc of the advertising club keep looking don't question it in the thread, Take that to PM please."


----------



## FredRog72 (Nov 8, 2012)

I fish and keep a boat in Florida full time! Does that count?


----------



## thereheaint (Nov 11, 2012)

hey im in south florida as well and looking for a place for my wife and i so im really interested please send me an email with a map of property and all information please so i can show it to and talk it over with the wife thanks email is aaronpeet34@yahoo.com


----------



## boarhunter32 (Nov 26, 2012)

Do you still have any spots I live in north port fl


----------



## Whitetale (Dec 5, 2012)

Any available spots left?  I live near Ocala, FL.


----------



## royalslammers (Dec 17, 2012)

Was wondering if you filled your spots yet? My wife and are would be interested in talking with you.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 12, 2013)

Folks this thread is not against forum rules.  I have issued some warnings and dont have any problem issuing infractions or bannings.

These folks paid for this land and set their own rules just like you can. Move on if this thread doesnt suit you


----------

